# Top 10 Programming Fonts



## sygeek (May 26, 2011)

*Top 10 Programming Fonts*

Must try list for hardcore programmers. The font is the most important of a programmer's life and the guy over at HiveLogic came up with an amazing list of fonts descending their geekness. Although this list is based according to the preferences of most of the programmers (or so I think), some may not like it (if you don't, please don't piss me off).


*10. Courier *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/courier-new.png


*9. Andale Mono*


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/andale-mono.png


*8. Monaco*


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/monaco.png


*7. Profont *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/profont.png


*6. Monofur *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/monofur.png


*5. Proggy *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/proggy-clean.png


*4. Droid Sans Mono *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/droid-sans-mono.png


*3. Deja Vu Sans Mono *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/deja-vu-sans-mono.png


*2. Consolas *


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/consolas.png


*1. Inconsolata*


Spoiler



*hivelogic.com/images/u/inconsolata.png


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

+1 for droid sans mono and anadale mono.

who the heck would use a font as ugly as monofur and monaco? those two are suited more for typography rather than programming.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

I think Deja Vu Sans Mono is the font we see in Ubuntu(Maybe, not sure).

Andale Mono looks nice.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

Should have been posted in Programming section. 

I like the default Mono font in Ubuntu. Clear and clean.


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2011)

^I thought I posted in the programmings section :S Mods please move the thread.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

Nice collection of fonts. TFS.

But I don't think the article does justice with the words, "ascending their geekness". 

*So I made my own list, of Top 4 Programming Fonts in increasing order of their Geekiness...*



Spoiler



*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8277/1system.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/3884/2fixedsys.jpg

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/5170/3smallfonts.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/2334/4visitortt1brk.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2011)

^lol that was my word . Nice fonts btw.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

^^ Thanks. But I really like "*Calibri*" also, too much, the default font of Windows 7 text editors. And MS-Office of 2007 onwards.


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2011)

^Changed ascending to descending. I've always been confused between the two.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Thanks. But I really like "*Calibri*" also, too much, the default font of Windows 7 text editors. And MS-Office of 2007 onwards.



Calibri rocks as a document font but  it is Sans-Serif which always suck for programming.

And can you put the pics in 



Spoiler



tags. Thanks.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

^^ Request accepted. 
And so what sucks as a document font, and rocks as programming?


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

readability, serifs, spacing


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 26, 2011)

i'm not so picky about my programming font , but it has to be legible 
anyway good collection....

btw, moved to programming


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Request accepted.
> And so what sucks as a document font, and rocks as programming?



Monospaced fonts are not exactly suitable for documents are they? However with their equal width quality they are perfect for programming.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

Bit of work to do here, but Ubuntu moving from Bitstream/Deja Vu Mono to their own Mono variant. Looks quite awesome, needs some improvement though.

Ubuntu font ‘monospace’ variant hits Ubuntu font testing PPA



Spoiler



*mediacdn.disqus.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/115/1187/original.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/22ghuq.png


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

^ Is the font available for public download?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ^ Is the font available for public download?


Currently for Beta Testing. Not yet public.


----------

